# accès à un disque dur externe wifi



## mikalak (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
je me suis équipé du dd externe Seagate wireless plus, j'ai suivi les instructions de l'installation sans problème.
Cependant, pour accéder au dd je dois passer par le navigateur safari via l'adresse ip du dd externe (172.25.0.1), j'accède aux fichiers grâce à l'interface seagate.
Cependant, j'aimerais accéder à ce dd dur de façon classique, à savoir : avoir le lecteur dans la barre latérale depuis ma connexion wifi , mais  je n'y arrive pas. 

A titre indicatif, le dd est formaté en ntfs, puisque j'ai choisis l'option "acceder au disque dur externe depuis un mac ou un pc windows", et le système instale le plugin NTFS seagate for mac. 


Auriez vous une idée?

Mika


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne connais pas l'utilisation de ce type de disque wifi.

Mais, d'une manière générale, l'accès à un volume en réseau se fait depuis le Finder, comme suit :

Cmd + k (se connecter au serveur), saisir smb://172.25.0.1 (ou afp://172.25.0.1 ??)

Si ça fonctionne, tu peux alors glisser un dossier qui est sur le disque dans la barre latérale du Finder (favoris).
Ainsi pour les connexions suivantes, un simple clic sur ce dossier fera monter le disque.


----------



## mikalak (30 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement ça n'a pas l'air de marché, la connection avec le serveur ne s'effectue pas.
Je viens de réussir à me connecter au dd externe via ma borne air port express du bureau, la connection fonctionne à merveille ( j'ai désactivé le mode pont de ma borne).
super, 
le plus dur est de savoir le refaire ce soir à la maison avec ma freebox

J'ai réussi à me connecter au dd depuis mon reseau pro via une borne airport, mais une  fois connecté sur mon réseau personnel( freebox HD), je n'arrive plus à me connecter au dd externe.


----------



## mikalak (31 Mai 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Malheureusement ça n'a pas l'air de marché, la connection avec le serveur ne s'effectue pas.
> Je viens de réussir à me connecter au dd externe via ma borne air port express du bureau, la connection fonctionne à merveille ( j'ai désactivé le mode pont de ma borne).
> super,
> le plus dur est de savoir le refaire ce soir à la maison avec ma freebox
> ...



Je voudrais vous résumer et vous  soumettre mon cas : 
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un dd externe wifi (seagate wirless plus)  pour permettre l'échange de fichiers avec mes collaborateurs un peu partout  lors de mes déplacements (hôtel, aéroport, extérieur, ...).
Jusqu'ici cela fonctionne correctement. 

Mais je souhaiterais connecter, tjrs en wifi ce disque dur, à mon réseau wifi au bureau (une borne airport connecté livebox)  et à la maison (une freebox HD). Je voudrais  y avoir accès au comme un disque dur réseau ou un lecteur réseau. 
Hier, au bureau, j'ai réussi à le faire (sans savoir comment), mais de retour à la  maison et au bureau ce matin, ça ne marche plus.
Auriez une solution.
@renaud 31 : merci encore pour ton aide, lorsque je tape smb//adresse ip, un message d'erreur m'indique qu'il n'est pas possible de me connecter au serveur.


----------

